# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  البتراء / اعجوبة الدنيا /

## الحوت

البتراء

إن المدينة المحفورة في الصخر والمختبئة خلف حاجز منيع من الجبال المتراصة التي بالكاد يسهل اختراقها تحظى بسحر غامض. إن المرور بالسيق، وهو ممر طريق ضيق ذو جوانب شاهقة العلو التي بالكاد تسمح بمرور أشعة الشمس مما يضفي تباين دراماتيكي مع السحر القادم. وفجأة يفتح الشق على ميدان طبيعي يضم الخزنة الشهيرة للبتراء المنحوتة في الصخر والتي تتوهج تحت أشعة الشمس الذهبية 



وهنالك العديد من الواجهات التي تغري الزائر طيلة مسيره في المدينة الأثرية، وكل معلم من المعالم يقود إلى معلم آخر بانطواء المسافات. إن الحجم الكلي للمدينة علاوة على تساوي الواجهات الجميلة المنحوتة يجعل الزائر مذهولا ويعطيه فكرة عن مستوى الإبداع والصناعة عند الأنباط الذين جعلوا من البتراء عاصمة لهم منذ أكثر من 2000 عام خلت. ومن عاصمتهم تلك استطاع الأنباط تأسيس شبكة محكمة من طرق القوافل التي كانت تحضر إليهم التوابل والبخور والتمر والذهب والفضة والأحجار الثمينة من الهند والجزيرة العربية للإتجار بها غربا



ونتيجة للثروة التي حصلوا عليها، قاموا بتزيين مدينتهم بالقصور والمعابد والأقواس. والعديد منها التي تم بناؤها قد اختفت إلا أن العديد أيضا تم نحته في الصخر كالخزنة والأضرحة والمذبح العالي ولا يزال قائما حتى هذا اليوم في حالة ممتازة وكاملة لدرجة تشعرك بأنك قد دخلت في آلة زمنية أعادتك إلى الوراء. إن البتراء مكان ساحر يأسرك ويثير حواسك. كما وأن حجمها الساحق وبنيتها الغنية وبيئتها المذهلة تخلق جميعها مشهدا يبدو من المستحيل وصفه



 وحالما تنطلق من بوابة مدخل المدينة يبدو الوادي رحبا ومفتوحا. إن هذا القسم هو مدخل ضيق يعرف بباب السيق. وأول ما تمر به هو مجموعة الجن، وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من ثلاثة مكعبات صخرية تقف إلى اليمين من الممر  



ولدى عبور المزيد خلال الشق يرى الزائر ضريح أوبيليسك المنحوت في المنحدر الصخرى. وفي لحظة يتحول الممر من عريض إلى فجوة مظلمة لا يتجاوز عرضها عدة أقدام. وفجأة وعلى بعد عدة خطوات تحصل على أول رؤية لأروع إنجاز للبتراء وهي الخزنة التي تبدو للعيان تحت أشعة الشمس الحارقة والمنحوتة في الصخر 



وعند أعرض نقطة في خارج السيق، يوجد أخدود باتجاه الجنوب. ويأخذك الممر إلى أعلى نقطة في الموقع وهي الموقع النبطي الأثري لتقديم القرابين، المذبح المنحوت في الصخر. إن رؤية البتراء من ذلك العلو يعتبر أمرا جديرا بالاهتمام 

وبعد المذبح يتجه الزائر إلى معبد الحديقة. وهنالك يوجد صفان من الأعمدة مصطفان أمام بقايا معبد. ولدى المسير أكثر يمر الزائر بشق جداري قبل الوصول إلى معبد الجنود الرومانيين والتريكلينيوم

ويوجد في البتراء العديد من المواقع المقدسة. فعلى القمة التي تذروها الرياح كان الأنباط يمجدون آلهتهم في ذلك المكان العالي المسمى بالمذبح. وفي المنطقة المعروفة بشارع الوجوه، يمكن مشاهدة العديد من الأطلال النبطية



وينعطف السيق الخارجي إنعطافتا حادة نحو الشمال ويؤدي إلى المسرح الروماني المبني على الطراز الروماني النموذجي. إن قصر ابنة فرعون يبين أن الأنباط كانوا قادرين على بناء مبان منفصلة

ويعتبر الدير ثاني المواقع المهمة والمدهشة في البتراء، ومن أجل الشعور بضخامة البتراء والقوة الهائلة للصخور، فإن الرحلة تعتبر ضرورية. وعبر قصر ابنة فرعون هنالك درجات تقود إلى متحف البتراء الذي يضم مجموعة صغيرة من أفضل التذكارات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور يا حوت على موضوع البتراء الوردية

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور حوت على الموضوع المميز فعلاً البتراء من أجمل مناطق العالم وتستحق أن تكون اعجوبة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا حوت 

فعلا اسم على مسمى 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]ًWoW
Thanx for this topic, 
it made me sorry i never got to visit petra when i was in jordan[/align]

----------


## حلم الجنوب

شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العالي عالي  
_مشكور حوت على الموضوع المميز فعلاً البتراء من أجمل مناطق العالم وتستحق أن تكون اعجوبة_ 


 الله يعطيك العافية يا حوت  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووور يا الحوت على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## سويتر

فعلا الواحد مهما يلف ويدور ما بلقى احلى من بلده

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------

